# Changing formula



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi there 

Wondered if you had any advice about changing formula if it doesn't seem to be suiting. 

My twins are 10 weeks and 3 days and have been on SMA from day 4 until now. In the last week or so they have both been bringing alot back during and after feeds and also pulling faces when we put the bottle to their lips. Does this mean that the milk isn't suiting them?

They were 6 1/2 weeks prem and are still catching up but I am worried that they don't have enough feed to last them as they seem to scream for food before 4 hours is up and sometimes much earlier! I am more worried about Lucy as she is slow feeder and her feeds can take anything up to over an hour! 

I haven't had them weighed for a couple of weeks but up until then they were putting on weight nicely along the 50th centile so are obviously getting what they need. They are also 'pogding out' nicely!!  

Wondering whether a change of milk might help things? What do you think?

Thanks in advance  

Rachel xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Rachel

This is a difficult one as changing milks may upset them more.

Have you discussed this with your HV?

What bottles are you using for Lucy? Prem babies can find the advent silicone teats really hard work.

Do you think they have colic? Another problem common with prem babies is reflex..this may also be causing the prob.

When are they due back at the hosp??

If I was you, have your little cuties weighed and see whats happening.

Jxx


----------

